# Hulk Hogan - Big Biceps!



## 2005neillife (Feb 26, 2007)

Surely this is a fake tape measure????? :lol:






I was thinking 19-21 inches.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

There's no way that fanny has 24" howitzers


----------



## 2005neillife (Feb 26, 2007)

I know he was billed at 6ft 8 and 303lbs. But that most likely means hes actually probabyly 6ft 3 and 280lbs. So im guessing his arms are also a marketing lie?


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

"positive attitude train say your prays and eat your vitamins oh and drink that python powder" he forgot the rest :thumb:


----------



## 2005neillife (Feb 26, 2007)

sounds a bit of a homersexual undertone 'take your python powder'. mind you vince had a big smile onm his face! :lol:


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

2005neillife said:


> sounds a bit of a homersexual undertone 'take your python powder'. mind you vince had a big smile onm his face! :lol:


lmao :lol:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

What a load of bullsh1t lol! I swear he was holding part of the tape measure with his other hand lol! Zack Khan has legitimate 23-24" arms, I think Ronnie Coleman's and Jay's are an inch or two less than that. No way on god's green earth does the hulkster measure up to that lol! But wait, vince mcmahon's supervising it so it must be real; not like he's biased!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Uriel said:


> There's no way that fanny has 24" howitzers


what ya gonna do brother w*hen the **24 inch pythons** come crashin down on you?*

*
*


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

lee priest has like 20.5 inch arms and they make that cnuts look like pipe cleaners


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Who cares....hes one of the biggest icons in the world !!!!

When you are the Hulkster you can say whatever you want.

I tell everybody i have a 14" porridge cannon....but deep down i know its only 13" on the slack.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Thats freaky sh*t coz l was looking at this video earlier !

oh and by the way

HULKAMANIA WILL LIVE FOR EVER !!!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

hulkster guns taped in jan 2008


----------



## gold95 (May 23, 2009)

a wrestler making stuff up you must be kiddin.

what u do is stretch a measuring tape (tie something heavy n hang it) then when some1 talks about how big they are get your tape out & they'll look like a dick when they only measure a fraction of what they say


----------



## 2005neillife (Feb 26, 2007)

you never actually see the tape measure and that means his arms have shrunk by 4 inches. :lol:

anyone care to guess how big his arms are in this shot or do you think they actually are 20 inch guns?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

he is bigger than you think. id say 22" prob


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

I'd say they're 20inch in the one that Weeman posted, he looks in decent shape in it. I don't for a minute believe he has 24" guns.


----------



## 2005neillife (Feb 26, 2007)

I suppose he's fairly tall and therefore 22 inch arms would look smaller on him than on say a 5ft 8 bodybuilder.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

2005neillife said:


> I suppose he's fairly tall and therefore 22 inch arms would look smaller on him than on say a 5ft 8 bodybuilder.


exactly


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

weeman said:


> hulkster guns taped in jan 2008


They are ****ing savage!

I wouldnt be shocked it he was 22+ in his prime


----------



## 2005neillife (Feb 26, 2007)

Is it possible he was 24 inches in his prime then or is that just too far fetched?

what exactly are the biggest ever recorded? (not including Greg Valentino etc)


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Well Robert Burneika has 24" arms in contest condition (or near enough - 2-3 weeks out).


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Tbh how big an arm is means sh1t in the bodybuilding world...its how big you make an arm look imo.

I get it all the time guys saying that my arms are around 20"....when i honestly tell them they are around 18 half.

But im quite happy take the compliment.lol


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

2005neillife said:


> I suppose he's fairly tall and therefore 22 inch arms would look smaller on him than on say a 5ft 8 bodybuilder.





BigDom86 said:


> exactly


x2



pea head said:


> *Tbh how big an arm is means sh1t in the bodybuilding world...its how big you make an arm look imo.*
> 
> I get it all the time guys saying that my arms are around 20"....when i honestly tell them they are around 18 half.
> 
> But im quite happy take the compliment.lol


never a truer word spoken


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

hes huge. was walking through the airport in vegas next to him after hatton got battered by pacman.

he literally towered over everyone, could spot him a mile away


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Well Robert Burneika has 24" arms in contest condition (or near enough - 2-3 weeks out).


lol he's also only 5'9''

what a fkn beast of a man!!!


----------



## Dav1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I knew a guy who was 6'6"-7" and he had muscular arms at around 20" although they didn't look small they didn't look overly impressive.

Didn't Manfred Hoebbels (sp?) have the biggest muscular arms at one point 26" iirc?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

weeman said:


> lol he's also only 5'9''
> 
> what a fkn beast of a man!!!


He scares the living shíte out of me sometimes. There's a few good vids of him training on YT and he's just freakin massive....


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Dav1 said:


> I knew a guy who was 6'6"-7" and he had muscular arms at around 20" although they didn't look small they didn't look overly impressive.
> 
> Didn't Manfred Hoebbels (sp?) have the biggest muscular arms at one point 26" iirc?


I seem to recall Greg Kovacs having the first real 26" arms...

And he's 6' 4"


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

they could be that size to be honest, they are big

let me put it this way my arms are about 16.5" tops at 5 foot 9

if i roll my sleeves up at work tonight people think they're at least 17 or 18 (obviously non-trainers) so why wouldn't this work the other way for someone with a much larger frame liek hulk hogan?


----------



## A51M (Sep 13, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Well Robert Burneika has 24" arms in contest condition (or near enough - 2-3 weeks out).


he's a beast


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Hulk Hogan actually was about 6'6" and 320 lbs in his prime, ive seen him a few times now, he walked past me at a wcw nitro show in london, guy is massive. i doubt he ever had 24'inch arms though, its wrestling, everything is hyped up. but i would say his arms were in the 21-22 inch mark for sure...


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Hulk arm's definitely over 20" in his prime, and he is still a big man considering he is nearing 60.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Dezw said:


> Hulk arm's definitely over 20" in his prime, and he is still a big man considering he is nearing 60.


and you want his big tezzies on your chin....admit it:lol:


----------

